# ECLSTS - should I go?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

It's not that I don't want to go. I've got enough disposable income I can spend; rising gas prices don't scare me too much (30 mpg); I've already scheduled taking Friday the 25th off from work.

It's the six hour drive. I've done that drive many, many times (done a lot of shows at Timonium), so I know I-81 and I-83 like the back of my hand, and where all the rest stops and truck stops are. I used to be a vendor at electronics shows a few years ago so the drive is still fresh in my mind. I just don't know why I should make the effort - hit the road at 3 AM, etc. I want to support the hobby and the dealers, but...

What's in it for me?

After checking the website, the seminars look interesting, but subjects that I could probably see at a multi-scale show much closer to home. I can't seem to find a reason to drive six hours, spend 5-6 hours at the show, then drive another six hours back.

Am I going to see dealers selling rolling stock for even less than I just paid on their website? Will there be radical new products for me to consider buying? Will Aristo-Craft be selling their built-up structures that no dealer has had in a year? Will QSI finally have a sound board for my USAT S4? I already have all the track, switches and pneumatics for the yard I'll be building once the snow melts. I might've waited but my west coast dealer probably won't be there. Is stuff suddenly going to be available? How good will the deals be? I figure close to $100 in gas and tolls. I'd have to buy a lot of stuff to make it worth not paying for UPS shipping.

If it was just a quick three hour drive I wouldn't hesitate. But six hours each way seems more like work again. Don't want to waste money on a motel - my car's seats recline very nicely when I get a bit drowsy - don't want to make a weekend out of it. Shame Amtrak can't get me closer - that'd be my excuse to go. (A shuttle bus to the nearest Amtrak station would be a great idea!)

I don't want to take the fun out of the show for anyone. Maybe you guys can give me a little encouragement to make the trip. Or maybe it's more something to go to to chat with old friends and get away from the wife (I did that twenty years ago). Are my expectation too high, or not high enough?

JackM


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack;

You will have to decide what suits you best. I drive up from Roanoke, VA every year for the Spring ECLSTS. I spend some time taking care of my family's plots in Palymra, PA. Catch up with my best buddy from college in Fredericksburg, PA, and we both go to the show - usually on Saturday. I like it because I get to see some of the folks from these forums, the layouts are great, and there can be some things available there that are just plain hard to find when searching online. I also like to see it and hold it before I buy it. I usually save up all year for this show, and make the most of big purchases at the show.

Of course, I don't need a motel because I stay with my buddy and his family. I usually do not have the time or the money to go to the garden railroad conventions, so the spring show is my big annual event.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be 66 in november. I have put off so many things in my life time so I may never get to do them. I am going to take some money our of my IRA to go to the Conventions in KC. And I will do it again to go to Marty's and the SWGRRS in NOV. The time frame between trips allows my IRA to recoup the funds I take out. 

I would say go and do what every you have to to make it enjoyable. 

JJ


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The nearest Amtrak station is probably Lancaster, but the public transport from there to York and back is terrible. You can almost walk it faster. 

As for reasons, I think Dave hit on something that is a bit intangible. This is the 'people' factor. Meeting and talking live to people is a whole lot of fun. For me, it is more about the people than the trains at this point. Sure, the layouts are fun to look at and run, finding those hidden gems at the various dealers is fun, too. But what is the most fun part of the hobby for me is the people. That's what keeps me going to the shows. Sometimes you find stuff that is a lot cheaper than on line, plus you have the added benefit of 'getting it now' instead of waiting for UPS or FedEx to show up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you like train shows and the people you have met over the years then go to the show. It's like JJ said don't put it off as down the road you will regret it. It's called a bucket list and mine is full for the year and I will be doing and going places I've talked about for awhile. Later RJD


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to train shows that have all scales and the prices are to high then go to eclsts all g scale and you will find some good buys. Go over to strasburg and take a steam train ride after the show. We have been to three of the spring shows and have enjoyed it each time. Lots to see, good buys and meet other g scale folks. It is about a six hour drive from ohio and this will be our fourth time going to the show and we still fell like a couple of kids in a candy store. We go to the show because it,s fun. We dont go to buy anything special but to just look around you don,t know you will see but we usally come home home with something. I say go have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I going to see dealers selling rolling stock for even less than I just paid on their website? 
Probably not, but you will find some interesting stuff. Garden railway plants? Lionel Atlantics? An original battery "Big hauler" with plastic wheels in its box? A stack of 'scrap' locos in a box for you to search through. And you get to speak to the dealers in person to ask why they don't carry your favorite stuff. 
Oh - and you save on shipping costs! 

Will there be radical new products for me to consider buying? 
Probably not, but most of the manufacturers will be there so you get a chance to talk to them. A couple of years ago I had a pointed discussion with Bachmann about how easy it would be to sell spares on the Internet. They said they were thinking about it, so I hope my voice helped persuade them to do what they have now done.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Make the effort but stay the night! (Motel 6 keeps the lights on for you so I hear...) It's worth it not to kill yourself to enjoy one of the premier largescale train shows! Meeting the people at these shows and just enjoying the camaraderie is the real tangible asset to these things! I can get a new item on the web but going to the show? Well...._that_ you can't get on the web! Seriously though, if you are going to go, do it as a two day event. Six hours is a long way one way and trying to do it twice in one day while still enjoying the show? Ummm.........nope. Not enough time to really enjoy the event!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We drive 5 and a half hours to get there,

Do the show for 3 hours,

Thats really all you need at this show.

Go over to the Museum for a couple of hours.

Then drive back 5 and half hours.

No big deal, But if you stay home

there will just be more stuff for me to buy...........


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

They said they were thinking about it, so I hope my voice helped persuade them to do what they have now done. 

Pete, getting a little off the topic, but that idea did happen. I just ordered a mess of spare parts for Luke's Percy. A buffer broke off, so I ordered a couple more. I also needed a new screw for the drive wheel, and they had them. I guess I could have found them online elsewhere, but it was easy to find them.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's something else to consider:

Roger Cutter will be hosting an Open House at his fabulous (check it out here) RGS East layout on Sunday, the 27th, the day after the show. It's just half an hour south of York. Easily reached on I-86, towards Baltimore. Stop by Clem's Warrior Run Locomotive Works store and modular layout at the show for detailed directions.

I know several guys who regularly drive six hours (or more) three or four times a year just to participate in an operating session there. Combine that with ECLSTS, and you've got a combination that can't be beat. 

That should sufficiently entice you.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack..... I've been contemplating coming to York for a few years and finally made the decision to come because I've heard it's such a good show and as Steve put it, to meet folks we've only known over the net and to enjoy the camaraderie with all the vendors and train people is invaluable.









Does it help to know that I'm coming from Dewey, AZ which is 2309 miles from York?????









There's even some coming from Northern Ireland and that's about 5500 miles.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 10 Mar 2011 08:52 AM 
Make the effort but stay the night! (Motel 6 keeps the lights on for you so I hear...) It's worth it not to kill yourself to enjoy one of the premier largescale train shows! Meeting the people at these shows and just enjoying the camaraderie is the real tangible asset to these things! I can get a new item on the web but going to the show? Well...._that_ you can't get on the web! Seriously though, if you are going to go, do it as a two day event. Six hours is a long way one way and trying to do it twice in one day while still enjoying the show? Ummm.........nope. Not enough time to really enjoy the event!







Bingo !
"Meeting the people at these shows and just enjoying the camaraderie".......................couldn't have said it better myself.
Spend the night.................you betcha
Ralph


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10 Mar 2011 03:15 PM 
Jack..... I've been contemplating coming to York for a few years and finally made the decision to come because I've heard it's such a good show and as Steve put it, to meet folks we've only known over the net and to enjoy the camaraderie with all the vendors and train people is invaluable.









Does it help to know that I'm coming from Dewey, AZ which is 2309 miles from York?????









There's even some coming from Northern Ireland and that's about 5500 miles.









Stan -

I hope you'll consider a visit to the RGS East on Sunday. I promise you it'll be worth the extra day. I'll be happy to "smooth the way" for you. 

In any case, be sure to visit Clem O'Jevich's Warrior Run Loco Works modular 1:20.3 scale layout at the show. That's where you'll be sure to find me. 

Really looking forward to finally meeting you in person.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I am starting to see something I hadn't really thought of: a few mentions of "intangibles". As I expected, there's a fair amount of shopping involved, but it sounds like a lot of people come away with an "experience"! 

I think I need to re-think my thinking. Maybe give myself more time to just be there. Hmmmmm......... 

Thanks for the input. 

JackM


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been going to this show for about 6 or 7 years now.... Most people I meet there are all ""Train Nuts""....  

It's great to hang around with a crowd like that...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What museum are you going to Nick?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy,

RR museum of Pennsylvania,

And the T.C.A. museum just

30 minutes down the road 


from York. If your coming in


the fall Randy, these are must

do places.. very cool stuff.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

My first ECLSTS was in 2002, and I made the mistake of thinking it would be a 1-2 hour visit, so I brought non-train folk with me. Not the best idea. Since then, I've made it a weekend event. In my case, though, this is my backyard, so it is a lot easier. 

The RR museum and the Strasburg Railroad are not to be missed. If you have time, the noon shop tour of the Strasburg on Saturdays is an excellent way to get up close and personal with the maintenance and operation of this amazing little railroad. On the opposite end of the spectrum, the wine and cheese train (last train of the day) is an excellent way to enjoy the train ride with your wife or SO, who may or may not be as crazy about the trains.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....but it sounds like a lot of people come away with an "experience"!"
THAT is a terrific way to explain it ! 
I was lucky enough to make it over in '01 and '03 And if 'budget' allowed I would have continued ! 

Both times I flew into Harrisburg (MDT), had a rental booked (and avoided toll roads) when i toured portions of PA and MD, seeking out a few rwy venues that were open at this time of the yr. Usually the week prev. to the main event .... ECLSTS ! 


doug c 
YYC, Canada


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are bringing some Aristo built up buildings that were mentioned early in the thread.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to have someone take lots of photos of the bi-level auto carrie USAT plans to have out. 
And when will it hit the shelves. 

Also will the hopper car from Accu. be out this spring???


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nick and all, the TCA museum is not open yet not till april the RR museum of Pennsylvania is grandson loves it, there is a kids place 
with lgb switch track and other things to do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 22 Mar 2011 07:23 PM 
Nick and all, the TCA museum is not open yet not till april the RR museum of Pennsylvania is grandson loves it, there is a kids place 
with lgb switch track and other things to do. 
Thanks Dick,

I was not awear that the TCA museum wasn't open during the winter.


I was there about 5 years ago and it was a cool visit.



The RR Museum of Pennsy is way cool and i enjoy every time i can get there.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you there yet?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Leaving soon, I have my Camera and $ in hand.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Harry on the phone, sounds like everything is falling together.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I started this thread, I guess I should give my own answer to the question. It is a hearty YES! My first ECLSTS was far better than I ever guessed.

I had a superior day: brief chats with a few of the well-known dealers, saw a bunch of large scale layouts that are far better than I've seen at any other train show, met some people from close to home, bought a lot of stuff and spent a fair amount of money. I was only in the showroom five minutes when I found the number one item on my "it'd be great if I could find it" list - for $125 less than I expected to pay! What a day!

However, I have one suggestion for the show organizers: SEATING.

I'm retired, I'm healthy and I'm not overweight. But I'd appreciate a place to stop and rest for a few minutes. The only chairs to be found anywhere in the building were used for the forums and the food area. For the most part, they were in constant use. I grabbed a hot dog and fries and the only place I could sit was on a stack of folded tables; and the top one was upside down, so the metal edge was pointing up. Painful after a few minutes.

Having started in the early line-up before 9 AM, I was pretty beat by 2 o'clock. I had made three trips out to the car to deposit my treasures. I went back in for one more trip around the big room and was on the road by 3.

From the photos I seen posted, I think there was merchandise I missed and might have purchased. An occaisional time out would've helped me look more carefully and spend more time there. _Spent time means spent money._

I think it'd be in the vendors' interest to give us a place to take a load off for a while. The display room seemed roomy enough that some bleechers could've been placed there. A great place to rest a few minutes and watch the trains. Then another trip around the sales room and spend some more money.

It'd be good for everybody.

JackM


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

However, I have one suggestion for the show organizers: SEATING. 
I second that suggestion. More trash barrels too!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm......seating. Yes, come to think of it, seating is _definitely_ something that should be taken into consideration! My guess as to why there wasn't more would probably be because they wanted people to gravitate toward the concession area (which would account for the number of people there!) This is not to say that they couldn't strategically place groups of 6 -10 chairs around the venue as well! On another note, I'm glad you went but I still think you should have taken Tom Bodett up on his offer to, "...keep the lights on for you!" From what it sounds like, you were go go going all the way!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

My frist trip to the show and it was a wonderful experience. 

Great sales, great people, great location, great facility and a whole lot of fun. 

A big plus was to be able to talk face to face with so many of the folks we see only on the forums. 

A great show.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes Seating at train shows is a Issue. THE BIG TRAIN SHOW only had charis at the food court. lucky there were a lot. SWGRRS had plenty of seating out side. The Fairples layout had seating. 
JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I will add my vote for more seating at the show. The friend who accompanied me has a bad hip. Saturday we had to leave at 2:00 pm, but probably could have stayed another hour or hour and a half IF he had been able to find places to rest. I remember that one year there were folding chairs all around the perimiter of the exhibit hall. They should be available EVERY year. 

My $.02, 
David Meashey


----------

